# O/D problem



## asvind (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello Guys, Asvind from Mauritius plz help

i have a nissan micra/march ak12 year 2002. recently i got a problem with my overdrive. i'm really confused. actually in the morning when the car is cold (doesn't snow here), in the morning when i start, the o/d switch does not work but as i drive for more than 20 kms continuously when the car is hot, it start working. i don't know really where the problem is.... please HELP!

Thanks


----------



## Paul79UF (Jan 23, 2003)

How many miles does the car have?

A lot of times, the OD is the first gear to go in an old tranny.

My '01 Grand Prix recently lost OD on a long trip when I was driving a bit fast. It started working again later.

If I were you, I would just keep the OD turned off unless you get on the highway for a long trip. You may get worse gas mileage in the city, but your OD will keep on working when you need it.


----------



## asvind (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks!
115 000 miles already!!
actually i' keeping it in OFF mode, but i prefers it works.
do you think i should replace the gear lever! or is there a switch problem


----------

